# pensacola pass 10-5



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Ugly1, my wife and I hit up pensacola pass Saturday morning around midnight and fished till around 8pm. weather was beautiful and it was amazing to watch the waves break along the beaches at Pickens and the pass that were clearly 8ft+. several boats attempted to hit the pass and turned around right away at the site of them. 

we ran out the shark rods and i threw some shrimp on a lighter long rod. Don started the morning off strong with some catfish. :thumbup: then i got a couple, My frist pompano from shore and a couple small remoras. Don went to find a restroom a little afternoon and by the time he got back i had landed 2 bluefish, a black drum and a slot red. then the bite died. 

after that we both fell asleep in the chairs and soaked up more than enough UV rays on our bits of exposed skin to make up for the whole summer of night fishing. 

around 4:30-5pm i got a hit on a chunk of bluefish and landed a little blacktip around 4ft. tempted to run it out for bait, the guy watching and his kid had me decide otherwise. 

a little later i ran out that pompano on the 12/0. we have this superstition that when my wife and Don are together, we wont catch fish.. or atleast anything worth while. as soon as my wife had pulled away, the 12/0 got slammed and it backlashed. pulled the loops out and it had dropped the bait. picked it up after that. 




knocked out...


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

THANKS Hannah!!!! Im clearly wide awake and watching the tip of the rod for any slight movement that might indicate the presence of a huge shark getting ready to strike!!!! And your poor husband after being sexually assaulted not once but twice by remoras has to sleep with one eye open and constantly watch his nipples. :blink: UGLY


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

You did WHAT with that Pompano?!?!??? Ugly...that one's on you since I wasn't there to stop him. Sleep depravation makes you do crazy stuff!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> You did WHAT with that Pompano?!?!??? Ugly...that one's on you since I wasn't there to stop him. Sleep depravation makes you do crazy stuff!


lol. that red almost became bait too but we decided to pack it up. don did you get a pic of the pomp? have to add that to my florida folder.

surprisingly these never got touched....


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds like a great day to me! Florida beaches and sunshine, Pompano, Blacktip, and Bluefish! Sounds Perfect!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> You did WHAT with that Pompano?!?!??? Ugly...that one's on you since I wasn't there to stop him. Sleep depravation makes you do crazy stuff!


 Sorry Joe I will take the heat for that one. I had been awake for about 30 hours at that stage of the game and I was so shook up that LP made me fish in the middle of a hurricane that I was clearly not thinking straight! Good thing I caught some zzzzs because the redfish made great dinner for my kids tonight! And yes LP I have a photo of you and your pompano. UGLY


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> You did WHAT with that Pompano?!?!??? Ugly...that one's on you since I wasn't there to stop him. Sleep depravation makes you do crazy stuff!


Whats the deal with pompono? Do you have to grill them? I have cooked pompano twice with my go to fish recipe which requires them to be broiled in the oven and both times it has been underwhelming! Really oily!


----------

